# So many hookers, so little crawlspace...



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey...I guess I kind of skipped doing this and started right in with some posts on the "props" section, but figured I should make it more official, like.

I've been on the "pro-halloween" political platform forever. I'm a 37 year old aquarius from Illinois who likes bad movies, creative people and bad puns. I generally avoid political and religious discussions because I think if you let yourself be primarily defined by either of those subjects you probably aren't very interesting and I don't like raw tomatoes...ketchup yes, spaghetti sauce yes, pizza sauce yes, tomatoe soup yes...raw tomatoes NO. Are we clear?

My home page isn't all that exciting...mostly pictures of my daughter and my recently remodeled kitchen (by me)...but you're welcome to check it out: www.pyxl8.com

Keep on hauntin'


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome aboard, have fun exploring.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Raw...tomatoes?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street, we have lots of ketsup here so YEAH!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

When you run out of crawlspace, you could always put them in under the shed. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

yeah, I'm clear about you not being able spell Tomato 

welcome


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Look, you say tomato, I say tomatoe, let's call the whole thing ketchup. Didn't I tell you I also attended the Dan Quayle schoole of spellin...

If my potatoe gun was handy.....


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Mollins said:


> yeah, I'm clear about you not being able spell Tomato
> 
> welcome


"Please Vte On My Costume"

I rest my case. 

Just messing with ya.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> "Please Vte On My Costume"
> 
> I rest my case.


You mean Cotume!


----------



## Bored now... (Oct 20, 2005)

You know, I've found a woodchipper clears that storage problem right up.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> You mean Cotume!


 LOL


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

without a doubt, the greatest title for a thread ever. :voorhees:


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Bwahahaha! Welcome!

And they only have to stay in the crawlspace 'til the ones in the vat of acid are done. Then the cleaned ones can be made into fetching furniture, and the vat's ready for another batch!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome pyxl. I enjoyed meeting you the other night in chat but forgot to tell you I love raw tomatos (tomatoes). Also, and I'm serious here, I am currently finishing up a degree in Political Science. I realize this is two strikes against me....but I do love your throne and have a sneaking suspicion your gravestones are real stone (wow).....so I hope you do not hold all this against me. Other than this, I think we are soul mates and can hardly wait to steal (oops mean borrow) your ideas. hehe (evil laugh)


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I would like to nominate this as "Best Title for a Post"!


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Well it's certainly been lots of fun here. The chat from the Friday before last was awesome and I met lots of new friends, including PrettyGhoul who is very kind. I hope tonight is great for everybody!
HH to ya's.


----------

